# ~Princess Mallorn: On safety and supermodels~



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, hey there, everyone! I have some very exciting news--Mallorn now has a new piece of land to rule over: A new rope perch! I got it yesterday for her because I had noticed--
You said I could tell them this part!
Fine, fine, sorry, go ahead. 
Anyway, I used to have a favorite rope swing that Mummy gave me when I was little. It was fastened with metal rings to the top of my cage. 
Well, then I just started getting really worried she was going to ingest toxic metal, because it was starting to rust, so--
So she bought me a new rope! It's rainbow and I like sitting on it.








Well, at first she was scared of it, but--
No I wasn't!
Yes, you were. So the safety aspect of this is that--
Never, ever forget to check your kingdom for deteriorating conditions!
Well said! I was happy the new rope was princess-approved. 








Oh, and before I forget: Her cage is not overly large, and she will probably be getting a new one over the summer!
Which I'm excited about...
...because she can have more things to exert majesty upon under her rule.
But I am quite happy to sit and proclaim my dominance on my rainbow rope!
Mallorn would also like to share with you her latest photos, which--
--Which are more fabulous than your photos!
That wasn't very benevolent of you, darling.
Apologies. What I _meant_ to say was that my photos are quite fabulous and it's possible they're the most fabulous in the universe.
That was...Okay, never mind. Without further ado, Princess Mallorn!
I've always wondered what's _inside_ the camera...
















But all I ever see is my own reflection, which, honestly is a good view as well. 
*cough cough* _modestly...._
My feathers do require proper attention, it's very essential to a great modeling career.








Looking up adoringly at her true Queen, a.k.a me. 
Excuse me please we're a self-governing nation!
I jest, Princess, I would never undermine your rule...








Hah, caught her in mid head bob 
Hmph. At least I still look fantastic.
















And of course, every good model must have some profile shots...








And some "look at me I'm just about to fly into your face" shots, too! 








I hope you enjoyed--
--I'm sure they did!--
and hope to see you soon!
Long live the Princess! 
Oh, dear...:dunno: :bowdown:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Yay, I get to make the 1st comment of a Mallorn post! Love the new rope perch and she is a pretty princess indeed. I also love her 6th photo perched on your hand and looking up with her head tilted. She has a pair of adorable 'peek-a-boo' eyes that I'm a softie for


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Good to see that the beautiful Mallorn is keeping you in line Starling....I pretty much agree with her line of thinking...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I have one of these ropes. they like it.
And the princess is so pretty


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Yay, I get to make the 1st comment of a Mallorn post! Love the new rope perch and she is a pretty princess indeed. I also love her 6th photo perched on your hand and looking up with her head tilted. She has a pair of adorable 'peek-a-boo' eyes that I'm a softie for


Haha, looks like one thing down on your bucket list now that you've gotten first comment!  I love that photo too, she's such a silly girl. Thank you, Nick! 



Jonah said:


> Good to see that the beautiful Mallorn is keeping you in line Starling....I pretty much agree with her line of thinking...


Haha, thanks Randy. She definitely makes sure I stay in line! Oh, and she says that she's glad that someone agrees.  


kcladyz said:


> I have one of these ropes. they like it.
> And the princess is so pretty


Yeah, they're really great so far! Thank you from me and Mallorn


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

And I think the princess needs to slum it and hookup with my Rainbow Rob lol


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

kcladyz said:


> And I think the princess needs to slum it and hookup with my Rainbow Rob lol


I think you've said that in every single post about Mallorn that exists! :laughing: 
You're too funny!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> I think you've said that in every single post about Mallorn that exists! :laughing:
> You're too funny!


Only 85% of the posts. But they look like twins. LOL


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh Wow!!!! She is lovely...Princess Mallorn sure loves her new rope swing she is really adorable and those big eyes that look at you are so cute. All we need now is a Cat Walk run way for Princess Mallorn to walk down the red carpet on to the Budgie hall of fame.......


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

LynandIndigo said:


> Oh Wow!!!! She is lovely...Princess Mallorn sure loves her new rope swing she is a really adorable and those big eyes that look at you are so cute. All we need now is a Cat Walk run way for Princess Mallorn to walk down the red carpet on to the Budgie hall of fame.......


Thank you Lyn! I think Mallorn would agree that she does need a catwalk, probably one that's lined in red velvet and has lights


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Princess Mallorn,

It's wonderful to see you back on the forum and in fine form as always.
I'm sure you must be enjoying ruling over your new rope and it's very exciting that your Mummy plans to get you a new palace this summer!

Best wishes from the FaeryBee Flock!
*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Princess Mallorn,
> 
> It's wonderful to see you back on the forum and in fine form as always.
> I'm sure you must be enjoying ruling over your new rope and it's very exciting that your Mummy plans to get you a new palace this summer!
> ...


Thank you Deb! 
Mallorn says that she always loves hearing from you and Sunny, Sparky, Skipper, Scooter, Pedro, Poppy, and Peachy! :budgie:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad Princess Mallorn has given the stamp of approval on her new rope perch! 
Great pics as always, my favourite has to be the one where you caught her mid head bobbing, she shows all that extra cuteness we all love so much.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

haha!I loved the dialogues!Mallorn is stunning and I think she has to try fame..at least she is ambitious and she has the attitude already :laughing: great rope,btw!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Princess Mallorn is beautiful! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

aluz said:


> I'm glad Princess Mallorn has given the stamp of approval on her new rope perch!
> Great pics as always, my favourite has to be the one where you caught her mid head bobbing, she shows all that extra cuteness we all love so much.


Thank you Ana, I thought that picture was quite hilarious  I'm glad you enjoyed it!



despoinaki said:


> haha!I loved the dialogues!Mallorn is stunning and I think she has to try fame..at least she is ambitious and she has the attitude already :laughing: great rope,btw!


Thanks Despina, I'm happy you enjoyed reading! Mallorn says thank you for the compliment, and I'm sure she _thinks_ she's quite famous already 



eduardo said:


> *Princess Mallorn is beautiful! *


Thank you Dee


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

She now has competition. Lol


----------

